# Purple Heart Label for 1lb No Drip Containers



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

View attachment 3313
View attachment 3314


My new Purple Heart Label for when I send Honey to Walter Reed Army Medical Center. I think the next run will be of a bigger label to fit the container better.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice touch to a fine gift..................


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Very thoughtful gift for deserving people. Great thought behind the label design.


----------

